# Mac Recording interface



## avkid (Jun 30, 2006)

I am currently looking for a Mac friendly recording interface around $200 US USB would work(but I would have to buy a hub)but Firewire(4 contact type)would be preferable.

I am thinking about the Presonus Inspire 1394, any opinions?


http://www.sweetwater.com/store/detail/Inspire1394/


----------



## Footer (Jun 30, 2006)

Never used that brand, though I personally prefer M-Audio if you are on a budget. If you could spring for it the M-box is a nice piece of hardware as well as anything made by Echo.


----------



## avkid (Jun 30, 2006)

Presonus also makes the Firepod, Firebox and many outboard preamps for recording.


----------



## Footer (Jun 30, 2006)

Are you looking at recording strait from a mic or from a console?


----------



## avkid (Jun 30, 2006)

It depends on the situation. Sometimes it will be a mic or guitar, while other times it will be a tap off the main outs.


----------



## Andy_Leviss (Jun 30, 2006)

Make sure that if you do go firewire, the interface has the option to be powered by AC, and make sure you realize that you need to do that when using 4-pin). Since you're specifically asking about 4-pin, you probably do know this, but I figured I'd make sure!


----------



## icebook1 (Jul 1, 2006)

Just out of curiosity, if you're asking about a Mac interface that uses FireWire, then why ask about 4 pin? All Macs since the Blue G3 in '99 (first to have FW built in) have come with 6 pin, which powers things.


----------



## Peter (Jul 1, 2006)

Also a word of warning, you may want to be careful running any USB recording device through a hub especially if you have other things pluged into the hub. Sometimes the hubs can loose some information and lessen the quality of the recording. It may not be a problem for you, but I have read about it being a problem in some cases. Just a heads up. 

On another note, I have a PreSonus Firepod and LOVE it! I havent used the inspire, but if it's anything like the firepod it's good stuff.


----------



## avkid (Jul 1, 2006)

icebook1 said:


> Just out of curiosity, if you're asking about a Mac interface that uses FireWire, then why ask about 4 pin? All Macs since the Blue G3 in '99 (first to have FW built in) have come with 6 pin, which powers things.



Whoops, I just looked and found that it is in fact 6 pin FireWire.


----------



## mixsa (Jul 6, 2006)

yeah i have a presonus firebox - which is the big brother of the inspire. i am very happy with it. if you dont need midi, or spdif i would recommend the presonus inspire, it comes with a cubase le as well which is a good sequencer/audio recording program.


----------



## avkid (Jul 14, 2006)

I ended up purchasing a Tapco Link USB. I decided to just unplug the printer when I am using the interface instead of buying a hub. So far it seems to be very easy to set up the hardware and the drivers. Tracktion 2 is going to take a bit of getting used to though. The included USB cable has a clamp filter on it that seems to help keep the noise down pretty well.


----------

